

An idea for web 2.0 logos (symbols archive) - idleworx
http://www.symbols.com/

======
michael_dorfman
Anyone know a similar site for Chinese/Japanese/Korean ideograms?

I was given a Chinese (I believe) scroll wall-hanging with 100 characters on
it (in a 10 by 10 grid), and I'd love to take some steps toward identifying
the text, I'd say "It's all Greek to me", but it's much, much worse than
that...

~~~
jibiki
Someone on HN recommended www.nciku.com . It's down at the moment, but it can
recognize drawn characters (I can't draw at all with the mouse, and it still
usually gets it correct when I do it.)

~~~
michael_dorfman
Excellent! Thanks for the recommendation.

